# Pork Loin Expiration Date



## nevek46 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a pork loin that I did not realize has a sell-by date of 01/12/11. It was in a cryo-vac type of package and has been in the fridge (not freezer.) I could not tell if it smelled rancid or had become slimy, because it has a garlic & parmesan coating/marinade.

I currently have it in the crockpot on high. Do you think it would be safe to continue & cook it all the way thru or should I just throw it out since it's 11 days past sell-by (not use-by) date? Does it matter that it was in a vacuum-type packaging?

Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2011)

Here we go again.  You must know the answer or it wouldn't need to be asked.  "When in doubt, throw it out" is the mantra for good reason.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to DC

Kayelle Is right When in doubt throw it out!!
Josie


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Kayelle. There is a reason that an expiration date shows up on a package. I always taught my nursing students that there is NO GRACE PERIOD on expiration dates. It may look good, but could harbor bacteria that would make you sick. Had it been frozen - that might be different. (I am the DC bacteria fanatic, by the way.


----------



## kupo15 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm. Does this only apply to meats and other certain things? I just finished a carton of eggs that had an exp date of November and it was still fine.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 23, 2011)

Meat, eggs, other dairy....*I would not gamble on those*. Things like rice (I have a thread about that going...) and such I would not worry unless it smelled differently than it should.


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 23, 2011)

kupo15 said:


> Hmm. Does this only apply to meats and other certain things? I just finished a carton of eggs that had an exp date of November and it was still fine.


 
Eggs kept in a carton last longer than eggs kept out in a refrgerator "egg holder". The shells, being porus, absorb odors and other things if kept uncovered in the fridge. Personally, I would have tossed them - but that's me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> Eggs kept in a carton last longer than eggs kept out in a refrgerator "egg holder". The shells, being porus, absorb odors and other things if kept uncovered in the fridge. Personally, I would have tossed them - but that's me.


 
If you hold out a brand new carton of milk and ask me if it smells bad...it smells bad.  Once the idea is planted in my head...I WILL smell bad milk.

If I even think the eggs might be past...I just toss them.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 23, 2011)

Remember there is a difference between sell by and use by.

Food Product Dating


----------



## pacanis (Jan 23, 2011)

It's too bad you already started cooking it. It might make an interesting phone call to the packager of the meat. I'd ask how far past the _sell by_ date they expect their meats to last before being cooked. It might even tell you on their website, if they have a website.
It'd be a different story if the date was a _use by_ date. In that case I wouldn't have bothered even opening it up. blech.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 23, 2011)

...of course the pre-flavored ones are probably so full of preservatives, etc. that it might just last until next Christmas!!


----------



## Zereh (Jan 23, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Remember there is a difference between sell by and use by.
> 
> Food Product Dating



Thank you for that; it's good to counter the paranoia with a little dose of reality.


----------



## kupo15 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool then my eggs were fine.

Since we are on the topic, I'm sure my chicken breasts are fine but I bought them yesterday, used two and put the rest in the fridge in the original packaging planning on wrapping and freezing them later. I didn't do it until the next morning and the tops of the surfaces were dry but the rest of them were still moist. 

The chicken should be fine, right?


----------



## chopper (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree to throw out the meat.  It just isn't worth the food poisining.  With eggs however, you can put an egg in water.  If it floats, throw it out.  If it sinks, crack and smell.  A rotton egg is very smelly.  This info. from my grandma years ago, and I haven't gotten sick on eggs that are beyond the date yet.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2011)

Since we're on the subject yet again, I never *ever *buy meat that has been marinated. Years ago, I heard that some markets repackage meat that's about to go bad in marinade to mask the "off" flavor, and change the "sell by" date. Believe it or not, it's your choice, but it made up my mind for me.  Besides there's such a thing as "over marinating" and I want the control over the amount of time it marinates in my own kitchen, with my fresh meat.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 23, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Since we're on the subject yet again, I never *ever *buy meat that has been marinated. Years ago, I heard that some markets repackage meat that's about to go bad in marinade to mask the "off" flavor, and change the "sell by" date. Believe it or not, it's your choice, but it made up my mind for me.  Besides there's such a thing as "over marinating" and I want the control over the amount of time it marinates in my own kitchen, with my fresh meat.



I share your viewpoint.

Plus, I can't really imagine what cryovacced meat soaking in garlic marinade for, at this point 2 or 3 weeks would taste like.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2011)

jennyema said:


> I share your viewpoint.
> 
> Plus, I can't really imagine what cryovacced meat soaking in garlic marinade for, at this point 2 or 3 weeks would taste like.



So very true, Jenny......uck.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 25, 2011)

Found this article and instantly thought of this thread. =)


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't buy marinated meat simply because it is so easy and fun to do myself.  BUT I am thinking of making an exception for "barbecue" ribs this winter.  Cooking out at -0 temps just isn't an option for us.  Heck, I go out in it most days and just hate the on and off of all the gear.  A friend bought them at our local grocery store last year and brought them to a party and they were pretty good, I was surprised.  I've never tried to make ribs of any kind in the house, and if the store still carries them I might try.

By the way, I weigh in with the if in doubt, throw it out group.


----------

